# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Magia Infantil presentada mediante una historia de aventura!

## marcoCRmagia

Hola Amigos magos, magas, hechiceros y brujas!

Estoy trabajando en un show de magia infantil! Mi idea es que el show completo lleve un hilo conductor, una historia, y de esta forma justificar toda la magia que se haga y que no sean solamente ilusiones una tras otra, sino con un significado.

Mi idea central es que el niño o niña que cumple años (asumiendo que estaré presentando el show en cumpleaños de niños) por este día es capaz de hacer magia y me va a ayudar en mi aventura. 

Entonces se presenta el mago, se presenta capaz de hacer milagros, pero tiene un problema, un amigo suyo ha sido capturado, es un conejito (de peluche) y tiene que rescatarlo, pero no puede hacerlo solo.

Entonces el cumpleañero es el indicado para ayudarlo! a partir de este momento se presentan ilusiones en las que el niño seleccionado es participe y siente que hace magia.

Al final del show el niño se deja como regalo la varita con la que le ayudó al mago y el conejo de peluche.

Quisiera saber sus opiniones! A mi me parece una idea genial jeje pero a mi se me ocurrió así que obvio me va a parecer bien xD 

Por eso quiero saber que opinan? y también esperando que se reviva un poco nuestro querido foro! 

Saludos!

----------


## bydariogamer

A mí toda la magia con críos me parece genial, porque en ellos no sólo hay asombro. Ellos sienten una auténtica ilusión y creo que transmitir tan fuerte es el deseo de todo mago. Lo de regalar el conejito mágico me parece un detalle precioso que ayuda a crear un recuerdo fantástico.

----------

